# Anyone around Alaska?



## StewTech (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm a senior now, and one of the schools I have looked at is the University of Alaska, Anchorage. Anyone heard anything about them? Anyone from the area? Are there any theatres in the area? 

I like the school, but I don't want to exile myself from large city-theatres. 


Thoughts?


----------



## ziryab (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi StewTech, I lived in alaska for 7, but don't know much about UAA. I did know a few people who went there and enjoyed it a lot. 
As far as theatre goes, there were a few small black box type of theatres there when I lived there (going on 6 yrs ago), and there is ALASKAPAC.ORG PAC which is a road house mostly. I hope this helps and for the record i would move back in a heart beat.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in the north pacific at this point. But I did attend UAF a very long time ago. I dont spend much time in anchorage but that is because my family is in other parts of the state. Lots of Theatrical events happening in the anchorage area. I have heard good things about the UAA program. but have not visited that campus for some years. Lots of work opportunity between the three venue PAC and the Sullivan Arena.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you want to stay in Alaska after you graduate? If not, I'd say now would be the time to make a break for it.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 24, 2012)

We used to have a CB member who worked in a big rental facility in Anchorage. I can't remember who it was or if he's still here. I'll try to find out for you. Also I'll send a message to SharynF to ask her to check in. She lives down in South East Alaska, but she may have some advice for you as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 24, 2012)

AuroraStage is a TD in Fairbanks. He's a semi-regular member so send him a PM. He used to work with CB Mod Icewolf08. If you don't hear back from Aurorastage, let Icewolf know and I bet he can help you get in touch. 

Saoirse attended U of A. Unfortunately he only posted once. However if you were to try to send him an E-mail the link might still work. 

Wodden is the guy I was thinking of who works in Anchorage.

> I work at the Performing arts Center in Anchorage as a Production Manager for the small theatre. We have 4 spaces. Atwood concert hall (1,950 seater) Discovery (727) and the Laurence (340); Then we have a rehearsal/black box (120 max) I run the Laurence. He also hasn't been around CB in years. But again


 Unfortunately, he also hasn't been around here in a long time but sending him an e-mail might get through to him.

Finally, Kelite spends part of his summer volunteering at a camp in the Kenai. He may have some connections up there he can use to get you some help.


----------



## Aerial (Feb 25, 2012)

I watched them win a hockey game once. And I've loved every experience in the state. Know nothing about theatres though.


----------



## StewTech (Feb 25, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Do you want to stay in Alaska after you graduate? If not, I'd say now would be the time to make a break for it.



I would like to do theatre in a large city, like Chicago or Boston or NY, but I feel as though I need more education. The only places I've been accepted are University of Alaska Anchorage, and Bowling Green State University. (I'm still waiting to hear back from NYU). I don't want to isolate my career by going somewhere far away like Alaska, unless I can get a great education and experience there.


gafftaper said:


> AuroraStage is a TD in Fairbanks. He's a semi-regular member so send him a PM. He used to work with CB Mod Icewolf08. If you don't hear back from Aurorastage, let Icewolf know and I bet he can help you get in touch.
> 
> Saoirse attended U of A. Unfortunately he only posted once. However if you were to try to send him an E-mail the link might still work.
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I will do that now.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 27, 2012)

I Understand you are from Or? UAA as you know offers programs for reduced tution etc to northwest residents.

UAA and Anchorage is definitely limited on events and activities for the Arts at least from pacific northwest standpoint. You could be a big fish in a small pond, but the opportunities are going to be limited. There is a growing movie production activity now that the state has been offering tax incentives, but unfortunately the analysis seems to show that very little local hire is actually being done. The Department at UAA was more dance orientated at the start, they do produce a few shows each year, as you can probably see from their web page.

So I would have to say it will be small scale and limited. Clearly the advantage of any program is what you get to do, and who you get to work with, SO you might get to do more, but the networking contacts are going to be more limited.

http://www.uaa.alaska.edu/theatreanddance/productions/history.cfm

I just noticed that UAA is searching for a TD, and a costumes prof. so a lot of things are up in the air

http://www.uaa.alaska.edu/theatreanddance/positions.cfm

Sharyn


----------



## deadlygopher (Mar 2, 2012)

SHARYNF said:


> I just noticed that UAA is searching for a TD, and a costumes prof. so a lot of things are up in the air



I believe a good friend of mine is one of the front-runners for the TD position. He really knows his stuff and has some big ideas for how to grow the program. Getting in on the ground floor might be a lot of fun.


----------

